# Forest Fare!



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fancy fare from the Forest!

From this:










to this:










to this:










Marinade:

Balsamic Vinegar
Vegetable Oil
Soy Sauce
Chopped onion
Minced Garlic
Salt
Fresh Cracked Pepper (lots of it)

Place breasts in container, pour on marinade, leave 24+ hours, stirring/disturbing occasionally

Fry breasts in butter and marinade (or grill on the barby) until medium rare-medium. Don't overcook, or it will be dry

Eat like steak. I added some oven fries, taters right from the garden.

This recipe/method came from Craig, our host in ND. We at sharpies, huns, and phez this way...deeelishus!

Good hunting,

Rob


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Birds there. Dang that looked good now im hungry thanks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

my parents have those same dishes. looks tasty!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That does look way good! I have enjoyed the posts with the prepared game this year. Thanks for the report.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Now I'm hungry, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------

